# van pulling to left



## mhairic (Sep 17, 2010)

hi looking for some help re my camper pulling to left had the tracking checked and tyres changed over but still the camper is badly pulling. when driving the sterring wheel is no longer straight and to drive in a straight line i have to pull the steering wheel slightly so it drives straight. the garage i took it to says they cant find a fault, but there must be. if anyone has any ideas i would be very grateful.


----------



## OldWomble (Jul 6, 2008)

You don't say what van it is but a common fault with any vehicle is tyre pressure. The slightest difference could create a pull in the direction of the softer tyre. Also, you say they could not find a fault so get a second opinion - I had a similar problem and the tracking was miles out but it took the second specialist to find it!


----------



## lifestyle (Apr 27, 2008)

I had this problem a few years ago,turned out to be a bent wishbone.
Have you hit the kerb at sometime ?

Les


----------



## mhairic (Sep 17, 2010)

hi it is a Merc 207 on a G plate. i will check the tyre pressure and get a second opinion on it as well as it does not feel safe many thanks for your help


----------



## cabby (May 14, 2005)

dont forget to check the back tyres as well.

cabby


----------



## 747 (Oct 2, 2009)

If it has McPherson struts then the bearing at the top end could be seizing up or collapsing.

That is the more likely scenario but I have heard of one van where it was the steering column support bush where the column goes through the floor of the cab. Worth a look I suppose.


----------



## Scattycat (Mar 29, 2011)

It's also worth checking the brakes. If one caliper is sticking or leaking then that could cause the vehicle to pull to one side


----------



## sprokit (May 1, 2005)

mhairic said:


> hi looking for some help re my camper pulling to left had the tracking checked and tyres changed over but still the camper is badly pulling. when driving the sterring wheel is no longer straight and to drive in a straight line i have to pull the steering wheel slightly so it drives straight. the garage i took it to says they cant find a fault, but there must be. if anyone has any ideas i would be very grateful.


Hi

You've had the tracking checked? - most places seem to check just the front end, i.e. the steering track - have you had the rear end checked, and, more to the point, the front to rear track. It has been known for the centre to centre (front to rear) measurements to be out between offside and nearside - points to a possible suspension problem, and will cause the vehicle to pull to one side or the other.

Costly, but have you considered a full geometry check? In the long run it may be cheaper than the consequences of not having it done.

Keith (Sprokit)


----------

